# Hevi Metal



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

has anyone tried this stuff out yet....I no longer have acess to gell blocks so I was hoping someone may have some insight...

hopefully this is not a redundant questions from a earlier post...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm pretty sure its just the same stuff as Hevi-Steel, just remarketed. I've personally never shot it, so I can't vouch for it. 

P.S. Did anyone notice the price of Hevi-Shot?? Macks has 3" Hevi-shot for $11.99 a box after the rebate... it's NEVER been that cheap!!:SHOCKED:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Just last night ordered a case of Hevi shot and a case of Hevi Metal from Rogers.

From their web site:

*"The HEVI-Metal shotshell uses large steel shot and ballistically equivalent high-density pellets made from our own patented tungsten alloys. The density of the high-density tungsten pellets varies to match the ballistic performance of each size of steel shot in each of the different shells. Generally, the smaller the steel shot, the denser we have to make our HEVI-Metal pellets to compensate.

The high-density pellets are ballistic twins to the large steel pellets in each shell. But the high-density pellets are smaller diameter and slightly lighter, so more of them fit into a shotshell of a given charge weight. Thats where you see the huge advantage from HEVI-Metal shotshells: more lethal pellets in the same charge weight, leading to 20% or more additional lethal pellets on target at 40 yards than any steel shotshell on the market. You get the same range you get from large steel pellets, but you fill in the blanks on your target for more clean kills.

The high-density pellets are a bit harder than steel, for better penetration. And they have the normal HEVI-Shot® shapes for extreme lethality."*


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Just last night ordered a case of Hevi shot and a case of Hevi Metal from Rogers.
> 
> From their web site:
> 
> *And they have the normal HEVI-Shot® shapes for extreme lethality."*


 Hahaha I love this part. "Normal" as in barbell pellets. :lol:

I think that somebody got whooped in marketing by black cloud.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

do you think the hevi metal being a "bit harder" is good or bad... I remember the good old days of copper plated lead that would deform on impact and thus give better penetration... 

at least that was a theory...

I shoot an old style patternmaster which already gives me a really good pattern at 40yds I was looking for a little more heat at that range... this may be work...

can't hurt to try... it is only 28 days till I can do some field testing...:yikes:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Hahaha I love this part. "Normal" as in barbell pellets. :lol:
> 
> I think that somebody got whooped in marketing by black cloud.


Not just lethal, but extremely leathal? Is it possible for there to be a higher level of lethal?

As far as deforming on impact, for my purpose I want it harder, wait let me rephrase that, I want harder shot. I want something that will penetrate the chest cavity on downed up goldeneye's. In Argentina we shot a insane amounts of birds with lead and on puddle type ducks, I do think that it deforming helps a lot. On downed up eyes, you have to either get the head shot or penetrate the chest cavity. With eye's at 30yds, you'd need one tight choke to head shoot them.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The denser and harder the shot the better the penetration. Case and point would be FMJ rifle bullets vs soft lead round noses. The FMJ is gonna zip through its intended target causing less tissue trauma, whereas the soft lead pullet is going to expand with the side effect of less penetration. 

Shooting ducks, geese, turkeys I will take the harder shot whereas the kill is sought through breaking bones that immobilizes the target.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> I'm pretty sure its just the same stuff as Hevi-Steel, just remarketed. I've personally never shot it, so I can't vouch for it.
> 
> P.S. Did anyone notice the price of Hevi-Shot?? Macks has 3" Hevi-shot for $11.99 a box after the rebate... it's NEVER been that cheap!!:SHOCKED:


Not trying to get off topic, but that rebate says $20 off 2 boxes or $25 off a case (10 boxes)...I didn't read anything limiting the # of rebates you can submit though...anyone see anything permitting you from buying 4 boxes and submitting 2 rebates?

http://www.hevishot.com/images/stories/2009 Rebates/_HeviShotWaterfowlSeasonRebate2009.pdf


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

ajmorell said:


> Not trying to get off topic, but that rebate says $20 off 2 boxes or $25 off a case (10 boxes)...I didn't read anything limiting the # of rebates you can submit though...anyone see anything permitting you from buying 4 boxes and submitting 2 rebates?
> 
> http://www.hevishot.com/images/stories/2009 Rebates/_HeviShotWaterfowlSeasonRebate2009.pdf


I think it said 2 per household.

Gentleman, this is the time to stock up on Hevi shot if you are going to do so.

I bought a case for my next collecting trip and am thinking of adding another.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> I think it said 2 per household.
> 
> Gentleman, this is the time to stock up on Hevi shot if you are going to do so.
> 
> I bought a case for my next collecting trip and am thinking of adding another.


Just bought 4 boxes of 3" #6s for ducks. Still have about 7 boxes of 3 1/2" Wingmaster HD #2s for geese. Normally I wouldn't buy this stuff but after using it I can honestly say it does make a difference!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Heck, I gave Dahmer some hevi 3" #6 turkey loads that I got for $10/box last year that he was shooting geese with. He said everyone was asking what he was shooting because of the nice job it was doing on them. 

I'm probably not going to buy more, but am pretty sure I'll be kicking myself next year. Hopefully they sell more volume this year which makes up for the price drop. If not, I'm sure they'll jack it up again next year.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Some Hevi-metal goose loads came to be in my possesion recently. I'll let you know how they work Sept. 1.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Just ordered a case of Hevi-Metal 3" #3's. So i hope they work!!


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I recently received some 3" 3s from LoBrasses connection.

They patterned very well out of my BGH to 45 yards with a factory I/C choke, that's as far as I ever shoot so I didn't bother going any further.

It is not HeviSteel remarketed, HeviSteel has been discontinued.

I shoot Hevi all of the time, 3" 2s and 4s for geese, 3" 6s for ducks out of the layout and will now be going to the 3" 3s in HM for puddlers this fall.


----------



## BLS (Dec 12, 2007)

ajmorell said:


> Not trying to get off topic, but that rebate says $20 off 2 boxes or $25 off a case (10 boxes)...I didn't read anything limiting the # of rebates you can submit though...anyone see anything permitting you from buying 4 boxes and submitting 2 rebates?
> 
> http://www.hevishot.com/images/stories/2009 Rebates/_HeviShotWaterfowlSeasonRebate2009.pdf


2- $10.00 off a box and a max of $25.00 per household. But that doesn't stop my mother and mother in law from buying any.


----------

